# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Вайшнавская литература[Шастра]: Что читать? Как читать? В какой последовательности?

## Рудольф

Удивительный доклад ЕМ Бриджабаси прабху(участник Shastric Advisory Committee при GBC) о правильном чтении вайшнавской литературы.

----------

